# Cost of health care in Thailand



## Bulgakov

Hi,

How much does it cost to have health insurance in Thailand? I am in good health except for a bit of ashtma. Is there insurances that cover everything or do I have to pay in addition to the insurance if something happens?

I am asking those questions to decide whether I should stay in Thailand for six months or for the whole year. I come from Canada where health care is free. I am now considering moving to Thailand when I retire. If I go back to Canada for six months each year, I keep free health care in my country but if I stay longer in Thailand, or elsewhere, I lose free health care. 

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## King Silk

Bulgakov said:


> Hi,
> 
> How much does it cost to have health insurance in Thailand? I am in good health except for a bit of ashtma. Is there insurances that cover everything or do I have to pay in addition to the insurance if something happens?
> 
> I am asking those questions to decide whether I should stay in Thailand for six months or for the whole year. I come from Canada where health care is free. I am now considering moving to Thailand when I retire. If I go back to Canada for six months each year, I keep free health care in my country but if I stay longer in Thailand, or elsewhere, I lose free health care.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bulgakov


I paid for private health insurance for 30yrs in the UK. But when I told them I was retiring to Thailand they wanted to more than double the cost. So I told them what to do with their insurance.
When I got to LOS I tried to get Health insurance but could not as I was too old they, BUPA etc, said. 
Although the cost of medical treatment is cheap on the face of it. They have a way of piling up costs until they are far from that. The private Hospitals like Bangkok Pattaya are past masters at getting as much as they possibly can out of you eg 1500bht to change a dressing!
So now I have a healthcare account at my bank. A fixed sum is paid into it monthly. So hopefully if one day I need treatment enough will be there to cover it.
Govt hospitals are not fantastic, but they are cheaper than the private ones by miles.......

Finally a sad tale. A dear friend had a motorbike accident last year. He was carted off to BPH in the back of a pickup. The hospital would not treat him as he had no cash on him and no credit card. They had both been nicked. So he was redirected without treatment of any kind,to another Hospital one hour away. When he got there he was dead! 
NICE!


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> I paid for private health insurance for 30yrs in the UK. But when I told them I was retiring to Thailand they wanted to more than double the cost. So I told them what to do with their insurance.
> When I got to LOS I tried to get Health insurance but could not as I was too old they, BUPA etc, said.
> Although the cost of medical treatment is cheap on the face of it. They have a way of piling up costs until they are far from that. The private Hospitals like Bangkok Pattaya are past masters at getting as much as they possibly can out of you eg 1500bht to change a dressing!
> So now I have a healthcare account at my bank. A fixed sum is paid into it monthly. So hopefully if one day I need treatment enough will be there to cover it.
> Govt hospitals are not fantastic, but they are cheaper than the private ones by miles.......
> 
> Finally a sad tale. A dear friend had a motorbike accident last year. He was carted off to BPH in the back of a pickup. The hospital would not treat him as he had no cash on him and no credit card. They had both been nicked. So he was redirected without treatment of any kind,to another Hospital one hour away. When he got there he was dead!
> NICE!


King Silk,

It sounds like you've established your own health care savings account at your bank!? Many countries offer basic insurance to their residents and to foreign visitors as well. I'm not sure the foreign resident gets the same level of care and I'm guessing it costs more but if you have a catastrophic injury as your friend did [my condolences to you] but it can sure help financially. I doubt the Thai government is very interested in subsidizing the health care of foreigners and the hospitals drool at the prospects of treating foreigners - be they tourists or residents. We are viewed by the medical "industry" as walking cash cows to be milked for all we're worth and then we die! And the bills still keep on coming until our estate is depleted. Between the lawyers and the medical 'industry' we have a target on our ass! :/

Serendipity2 

...who's motto is "stay healthy and stay away from lawyers, doctors, hospitals, morticians, funeral parlors, government and all other hazards to your health and wallet" Better to find a friendly Thai lady to lighten your financial burden. At least she'll put a smile on your face!


----------

